# Tata sky hd+ 32" tv



## clear_lot (Jan 7, 2012)

hi
*i have a Sony Bravia 32" LCD witj resolution of 1366x768*


i am currently using tata sky DTH service. the picture quality is blocky and looks pixellated.

would it be worthwhile to get the *TATA SKY HD* DTH service?

what i want to know is if the tata sky HD would look better than standard DTH on the 1366x768 LCD?

or will the lower res LCD will make the HD content look the same as normal DTH?


----------



## chetnan (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey i have tata sky


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 7, 2012)

HD DTH looks much better because it connects via HDMI and has a 1080i resolution. That's for the HD channels though. For regular channels (ie most channels) the picture quality should be the same. You shouldn't get a blocky picture though, even with regular Tata Sky. How is the DTH connected to the TV? Which connectors?


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for the info

i mainly want to know if HD content on a 32" LCD but with only  1360x768 resolution, would look good or look blocky/pixellated?


(like if you play games on a 24" monitor but select 800x600 as res, then the picture looks pixellated because its been stretched)


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, it will be worthy.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 10, 2012)

wont the low res of the screen make the high res video blocky, negating the HD quality?


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't comment on tata sky hd set top box. But in airtel HD set top box there is an option to switch between 540,720,1080. Try to look around in the options or settings area of your set top box. Regarding blocking(pixelation of image) many factors are there to be blamed for this : wrong mode set in set top box, signal not good/strong enough, low video bit rate quality from your service provider(no one expect that from tata sky at least), not good video scaling by your tv ect. But weird thing about 720p tvs are that they are above 720 but way bellow 1080. So all depends of tvs capability of scaling your media(if media is in good quality).


----------



## Gollum (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't buy tatasky, go for airtel, better picture and sound quality on both sd and HD channels. more hd channels than tatasky, cheaper than tatasky.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 10, 2012)

yes go with airtel hd. pq is better in airtel especially for sd channels. cheaper too.


----------



## dthhduser (Apr 9, 2012)

I am also facing an unusual problem after upgrading to Tatasky HD yesterday. The clarity that i used to enjoy in NON HD set-top box is lost in the HD set-top box. I am talking of the NON-HD channels. wondering if there are any settings that i need to tweak in my TV. Please help regarding this.


----------



## gamer_again (Apr 10, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> yes go with airtel hd. pq is better in airtel especially for sd channels. cheaper too.



Well I belief the price is not the same for every region, atleast not in Kolkata 
If TataSky gives Star movies HD for 30 INR then Airtel also shows that same price (on the price brochure) with a * mark, which means taxes extra  !


----------

